# Lionfish Invasion



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

I hope everyone will please check out the new Pensacola Lionfish Page on FB . I am hope we can all come together and share information on what dive sites need cleaning and what sites have already been cleaned. I will be personally be stopping by ALL the dive shops locally to see what they would like see on the page. Any and all suggestions are welcome. Looking for feedback from all of you..Please feel free to post your pics, video (Thats you Scott Bartel). Thanks for your time in this matter...


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

link?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Well....I don't facebook....so.....
Facebook is the devil.
We definitely need to get organized on which reefs to hit ...we have hit a TON of them. You can really tell when you drop on a reef that has already been hit!
We are working on a solution that is usable by everyone.....and can keep track of that data in a way that it can be used efficiently. Kind of a smart database.
Hopefully it will be ready to roll out in a week or two......then begin adding data from Robert Turpin, and active recreational hunters.
I would ask anyone who is currently hunting to please keep a log of any public sites you dive, and the lion count before and after you dive. Date, time, and water conditions would be really valuable as well.
I may finally have to get on facebook......I just hate to let it invade my privacy, root through my address book....and who knows what else it really does!!???? Of course there are all those people from Highschool that I don't want to know where I am!!!

Here is some video I created for the Emerald Coast Reef Association's tournament :


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

just did a FB search for "Pensacola Lionfish",, nothing came up.... do you have a link


----------



## JPB (Sep 12, 2013)

Great video!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome video Scott! Your are like a vacuum cleaner down there. Off topic question but what do you use the clip for near your reg?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

MillerTime said:


> Awesome video Scott! Your are like a vacuum cleaner down there. Off topic question but what do you use the clip for near your reg?


 Its for deco diving. When I switch to a reg on another cylinder - I use that clip to fasten the inactive reg to a D ring on my harness. It keeps it from dangling ....and close by - in case I need it quickly.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*FB Lionfish*

Here 'tis:

https://www.facebook.com/pensacolafloridalionfish?ref=ts&fref=ts

FB doesn't have to invade, just pick friends carefully.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Here 'tis:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pensacolafloridalionfish?ref=ts&fref=ts
> 
> FB doesn't have to invade, just pick friends carefully.


I was referring to the practice of Facebook rifling through your contacts without asking. I also don't think that we know what the reach of FB's monitoring and tracking really is.
I think it's probably ok for businesses...if you have the time to closely monitor the page.
I know I sound funny to a lot of people who don't give it a second thought. I just don't think it's wise to broadcast your every life detail....or link yourself to the pages of other individuals ....who's content you cannot control.
I would probably open a page for firefishvideo....but I can't even find time to update the actual website I have...let alone devote time every day to monitoring and updating a Facebook page.
I guess you can either think of FB as a great device to keep people in touch....or the greatest mousetrap ever invented.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Firefishvideo said:


> Its for deco diving. When I switch to a reg on another cylinder - I use that clip to fasten the inactive reg to a D ring on my harness. It keeps it from dangling ....and close by - in case I need it quickly.


Ok that makes sense. Never would have thought of that. Thanks for replying.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

just liked the page go get 'em


----------



## Scubadude (Sep 29, 2012)

We will do our part and post all our info. The public #s we dove this past season looked really good. Found a few for dinner but not many. We usually dive within 12 miles or so from land, but moving forward will give all the stats of our dives with Lionfish Kills. Happy Hunting Everyone.


----------



## vulture42 (Nov 22, 2013)

Recently moved back to Pensacola to retirement. Acquired my PADI dive certificate in '82 while in Okinawa. Living in the Cantonment area. Interesting in cleaning up Lion Fish so if I can be pointed in the right direction please send PM. Will be checking with Scuba Shack and MBT tomorrow.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome video, as always Scott. I have to agree with you on FB, don't do it myself and never well. I don't kill near as many as you guys, but still working on it. The great thing about lionfish is they're never out of season!


----------



## Gelarti (Nov 3, 2013)

Not the most popular species, is it...?

:^)


----------



## vulture42 (Nov 22, 2013)

Looking forward to a finding someone to dive with. Now to shed a few lbs to get in the wet suit. Amazing when one hangs stuff in the closet the little sew dwarfs come in to make thing smaller. Hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving


----------

